# Velodyne Speakers



## as10trk (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a set of 5 - Velodyne speakers, 2-DF661 Front Channel, 1-LD3C Center Channel and 2 - LD2 Rear Channel and am interested in eventually selling them. Any thoughts on whether I should divide these up or try to sell as a complete set? I purchased these new years ago and just looking for some advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Why not try to sell them as a set, then if they don't, sell separately. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am definitely in agreement about selling them as a package.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## as10trk (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the information guys, I think I agree and will try to sell as a package.


----------



## Stynkid (Feb 8, 2012)

I would be happy to take those off your hands for you if you haven't sold them already. Why do you want to sell them?


----------



## concajoe (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, I think I will sell mine too on ebay.....


----------

